# Drop Ab



## Demonten (Jun 10, 2011)

Just put my 7 into drop Ab to learn some Periphery... It's on a Floyd Rose floating bridge so I'm not all that keen to tune it back up again. Anybody know any other good bands who play in drop Ab or somewhere close? I know some of slipknot's stuff is drop A.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 10, 2011)

nevermore, arch enemy will work the play in C but sounds cool! in seven, Killswitch engage also, i can not remember more now


----------



## conorreich (Jun 10, 2011)

The Acacia Strain does on The Dead Walk if you're into them.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Jun 10, 2011)

The mighty Cannibal Corpse? You can play some Behemoth without using the thickest string.


----------



## Bboren (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Nociceptor's ep is in drop Ab. Atleast thats what I jam to it in. So much fun!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 11, 2011)

dirgesong said:


> nevermore, arch enemy will work the play in C but sounds cool! in seven, Killswitch engage also, i can not remember more now



What songs did Nevermore use drop A flat on? They're usually in Drop D or B flat standard.

Op, tune up a half step and learn some Bloodbath and Nile!


----------



## Dayn (Jun 11, 2011)

TesseracT? SikTh have a few songs, but they're in EBGDAA a half-step down on six-strings, so you'll have a string in the way.


----------



## BalboaFL (Jun 11, 2011)

These guys are so underrated.. They play Drop G# (Ab) on 6 string's.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 11, 2011)

BlackWinds10 said:


> The mighty Cannibal Corpse? You can play some Behemoth without using the thickest string.



Cannibal Corpse tune to G# standard when they do use the G# - Behemoth tune to C# standard on 6's and D# standard with a low A#.


----------



## Squege (Jun 11, 2011)

Fellsilent and Vildhjarta use Drop A# tuning in their songs. 

E: Sorry, it was my fault.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jun 11, 2011)

*SikTh. *Some of their songs in Drop Ab tuning, from lowest to highest, Ab Ab Db Gb Bb Eb are Bland Street Bloom, Part of the Friction, Summer Rain. I'm playing in Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb so I kinda ignore the 6th string when I play Part of The Friction...


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jun 11, 2011)

A song or two from Kill and a few on Evisceration Plague, by Cannibal Corpse, are in Ab standard but, obviously, can be played in dropped tuning. Some riffs may be more difficult, though.


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2011)

This should be in GMD because you're asking about bands, not really discussing guitars.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 11, 2011)

After The Burial use drop Ab for older songs.


----------



## RichIKE (Jun 11, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> After The Burial use drop Ab for older songs.


I believe they were Bb standard.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 11, 2011)

^The first album was sevens in A#, Rareform and In Dreams were eight-strings in F with the occasional song (e.g. Bezerker, My Frailty) on sevens in Drop G# (seems kind of pointless to me, but I'm not in the band eh)


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 11, 2011)

The Contortionist (I agree, they are really under-rated and not as big as they should be. They're my favorite band)
Some After the Burial
Periphery (obviously)
Maybe learn some Protest The Hero. They are in Eb on 6's, but their stuff is amazing.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 11, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> What songs did Nevermore use drop A flat on? They're usually in Drop D or B flat standard.



This is what I was thinking.


----------



## Squege (Jun 13, 2011)

Believe In Nothing is played from Drop Ab. It makes those chords a lot easier to play.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll take your word on that one. I always thought that song was really whiney so I never listened to it much.


----------



## Waelstrum (Jun 13, 2011)

As long as they don't use the very highest fret on the very highest string, you do realise that you can play anything that was originally in drop A just by playing one fret up, don't you? Also, by extension, you don't have to use the exact same tabs as the band, as long as you play the right note (with the right articulation etc) it'll still sound the same. You've still got all the same notes as everyone else.

Or, if you're absolutely dependant on tab, you could play songs in drop A (or drop G, F# F etc) in another key to the original.


----------



## Psyncopate (Jul 31, 2022)

I legit made an account to come in and 11 years later say old school Volumes. It was newer back during this forum but Vahle is one of my favorite songs to play. Other fun ones include Edge of the Earth, Across the Bed, Serenity, and Intake. Wormholes is in Drop A so you just tune a half step up.


----------



## bloodocean (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Glades (Aug 1, 2022)

Cannibal Corpse plays in G# Standard, A# Standard and Eb Standard for all their songs. Not drop Ab.
Inhumane Harvest is in A# Standard.


----------



## bloodocean (Aug 1, 2022)

Glades said:


> Cannibal Corpse plays in G# Standard, A# Standard and Eb Standard for all their songs. Not drop Ab.
> Inhumane Harvest is in A# Standard.


I didn’t even read the “drop” in the title. So I guess my reading skills need some serious work. 

Nevertheless Inhumane Harvest barely uses the bottom string so you could probably have a go with this one if so inclined.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 1, 2022)

*HOLY 11 YEAR NECROBUMP BATMAN *


----------

